# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Silent Generator - автоматический генератор сайтов

## Jennifer Perry

Новый дорген (автоматический генератор сайтов сателлитов или дорвеев в зависимости от настройки), написан с применением самых последних разработок и лучшей эргономикой. Вам достаточно иметь домен на хостинге и ключи, по которым вы хотите продвигать сайт/партнерку/бизнес. Остальное Сайлент сделает за вас!
Все подробности на:
сайт https://silent-technology.com/
телеграм канал: https://t.me/Silent_Generator
телеграм чат: https://t.me/Silent_Generator_CHAT

----------

